# Wie bleibt ihr fit?



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Da es im Silvester Thread zu Fitness OT kommt, mache ich diesen Thread auf.
Was macht ihr für nen Sport, um fit zu bleiben? Was sind für Erfolge zu verzeichnen?
Oder habt ihr ein andres Fitmittel, wie z.B jeden morgen nen Liter Sidolin trinken oder so?
Also ich trainiere jeden Tag 30 min, an einem Tag Arme, am anderen Bauch und Beine. Erfolge: Ich werde von den Jungs aus ner Parallelklasse in Sport immer Ochs genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nun seid ihr dran.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

2-4 mal sport die woche und alkohol um den körper zu mumifizieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

alle 2 tage mcfit gehen und fleisch essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

MULTIVITAMINSAFT


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

da ich so gut wie jeden tag mim skateboard draussen bin brauch ich keinen zusätzlichen sport
ausser krankengymnastik weil ich mir beim sturz was an der wirbelsäule kaputt gemacht hab : /


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fleisch essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


THIS iS THE REAL SHIT MAN!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich Trainiere jeden Tag Brust und Armmuskeln, jeden Tag 1 Stunde, und da zu Renne ich jeden morgen zum zug, weil ich wieder mal verschlafen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was macht ihr für nen Sport, um fit zu bleiben? Was sind für Erfolge zu verzeichnen?


Drei bis vier mal pro Woche ins McFit (Ausdauer, kein Mukkis pumpen ^^), auf Blutgruppe abgestimmte Ernährung + Ergänzungsmittel (Aminosäuren, Vitamine, ...).

Erfolge? Ausdauernder, vitaler, ausgeglichener, belastbarer (Job, Alltag), konzentrationsfähiger, stärkeres Immunsystem, etc.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Den Einzigen SPort dne ich betreibe ist aufstehen xD 

Ne Scherz 4 Mal die Woche Joggen 1 Stunde Lang ^^_


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mache auch ganz viel.... z.b. Aufstehen. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Also 2 Mahlzeiten am Tag und 2 mal die Woche Fitnesscenter. Natürlich nicht so ein übertriebenes HIT Training. Nur so ein paar kleine Übungen an den Geräten (ca 45min) damit man mal ein Workout hat. Gut für die Figur ist es dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit ein paar anderen Leuten macht es sogar Spaß. Bin eigentlich überhaupt kein Sportfan und vor einem halben Jahr hätt ich auch nie daran gedacht mal im Fitnesscenter zu trainieren. Aber tatsächlich ist das angenehmer als anderer Sport. Und amn schwitzt kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Dezember 2009)

Mich würd doch mal gerne interessieren, wieviele von den "Fitnessstudio" schreihern wirklich ins Fitnessstudio gehen ^^
Ich bin offen und ehrlich: Ich mache gar keinen Sport. Jedenfalls nichts, was man wirklich als Sport bezeichnen könnte. Ich versuche halt nur viel zu laufen. Statt zum Supermarkt zu fahren, laufe ich. Oder Wenn ich mal wieder Tanken muss für nächsten Morgen: Geh ich mit 2x 5 Liter Kanistern aus dem Haus, lauf zur Tanke, befüll die und lauf wieder zurück. 

Netterweise habe ich z.B. nach einer Nahrungsumstellung 12 Kilo abgenommen. Statt Burgerking + co gibt es bei mir nun Salat, frischen Fisch und ab und zu Fleisch.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Dezember 2009)

McFit + Kickboxen,mach ich schon seit ein paar jahren,also fitness zwar nicht bei mcfit sondern woanders aber kickboxen an der selben stelle^^
und das was dabei rauskommt sieht man mir schon an würd ich sagen


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mich würd doch mal gerne interessieren, wieviele von den "Fitnessstudio" schreihern wirklich ins Fitnessstudio gehen ^^


ich würde das sogar noch weiter ausbauen:wer von denen geht ins Fitnesstudio und macht auch wirklich was dort...wenn ich z.B.den post von Pyrmonte lese, das man dort kaum schwitzt, bestätigt das eigentlich mehr meine Vermutungen...
also ich gehe drei mal die Woche ins Fitnesstudio und betreibe dort auch ausgiebig Fitness.und dann schwitzt man auch.und zwar ziemlich stark,denn wer dort ordentlich Gewichte stemmt und Cardiogeräte nutzt der weiss wovon ich rede...
aber es gibt da auch immer viele "Poser", die einfach nur blöd rumstehen und den Frauen auf die Är... schauen und sich eigentlich nur miteinander unterhalten udn dann wieder verschwinden...die scheinen zu viel Kohle zu haben,denn das könnten die ja eigentlich auch umsonst in der Disco machen...

btt:also Fitness reicht bei einem Bürojob allerdings meist nicht aus um wirklich fit zu bleiben.eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist dann schon sehr wichtig.gerade für die heutige Computergeneration.ich mach ab und an auch Insulin-Trennkost.also morgens nur Kohlenhydrate und abends nur Eiweiss und immer ne Pause von 5 Std zwischen den Mahlzeiten,wo man nix isst.das verhindert die Insulinproduktion und somit werden weniger Fette im Körper angesetzt(mal sehr kurz dargestellt)...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

jeden tag uebeungen (Liegestuetze Situps usw)
2 Mal die Woche Judo (das lustig: an den selben Tagen wie Turnen in der Schule^^)


Erfolge? Ich bin nicht dick. das reicht mir.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2009)

Mo/Mi/Fr für 2 Stunden ins Studio.
Hab nen speziellen Plan für mich bekommen, um möglichst effizient zu trainieren.
Ernährung auch zum großen Teil umgestellt. Esse eigentlich keine Kohlenhydrate mehr.

Toller Nebeneffekt vom Training -> man schläft am Abend wie ein Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ok ich glabu ich muss es näher ausführen als nur "ich mach fitness..."

also so diese 2-4 mal in der woche geh ich etwas auf den *Crosstrainer* 15-30 min oder *joggen* das allerdings bis zu 1ner stunde dafür dann nix anderes mehr.

Aber es ist Winter also Crosstrainer dann 25 *Liegestütze* auf den Fingerspitzen bzw. der Faust (ich weiß es sind nicht viele aber ich "stoß" mich dabei auch nicht vom Boden ab sondern geh ganz langsam hoch und runter, also so das es richtig anstrengend ist.

*Crunches* das sind praktisch situps für arme aber ohne Rückenschädigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man streckt sein Kreuz ordendlcih durch so das es gerade ist, Arme hintern den Kopf (ich streck sie vom Körper weg und beim hochgehn führ ich sie dann vorm körper zusammen sieht immer so aus als würd ich klatschen :/ ) und dann immer hoch aber nicht wie bei Situps ganz nach vorne mit dem Kinn zum Knie sondern nur leicht hoch so ca. 10-20 cm mit dem Kopf vom Boden weg, wichtig dabei ist immer schön den Rücken steif mahen so das er gerade ist.

*Hanteln*
Erst mal lad ich mri die Dinger richtig voll 15-20kg müssen da schon drauf dann setz ich mich hin stütze meinen rechten Arm aufs rechte Bein (höhö ich bin rechts :gaggle und zieh dann mit beiden Armen die Hantel hoch und dann lasse ich sie langsam auf den Boden sinken das absenken kann ruhig 2 - 3sec dauern. Das ganze in einer "kreisfförmigen bewegung" ka wie ichs euch erklären soll :/

Dann trainieren wir den Trizeps.
Sprich ich lasse die schwere Hantel einfach nach unten hängen und zieh sie dann 10-15 mal hoch und zwar so hoch das unter und oberarm im 90° Winkel stehn.

ok jetzt nehmen wir 10kg von den Hantel stellen uns hin und heben die Dinger einfach immer wieder auf Schulterhöhe an. ca. 50-60 mal.

Dann hab ich noch n paar kleine übungen fürn Rücken aber die sind eher uninteressant und sehn doof aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...] den Frauen auf die Är... schauen und sich eigentlich nur miteinander unterhalten [...]



Das geht auch währenddessen prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh eher... sporadisch mal ins Fitnessstudio... aber wenn ich da bin bleib ich auch meist 3 Stunden und sportiere mir die Seele aus dem Leibe, wenn ich jetzt noch öfters gehen würde, würde es mir auch was bringen :O


----------



## Winipek (7. Dezember 2009)

Jeden Tag 16 km radfahren^^und dann im Büro arbeiten ...
das muss reichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Dezember 2009)

Seit einiger Zeit geh ich wieder 4mal in der Woche für 2-3 Stunden zu McFit trainieren. Angefangen damit hab ich im August 2007 kurz nachdem ich mit WoW aufgehört hatte. Nach ca 6 Monaten training hab ich dann aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen erstmal wieder aufgehört. Viele kennen das dann auch sicher: wenn man alleine hin gehen muss findet man immer wieder ne Ausrede wieso es grad nicht so passt und man schiebt das so vor sich hin. Naja seit einiger Zeit geh ich nun mit nem Kumpel wieder und bin auch sehr froh darüber. Man fühlt sich einfach besser.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

das ist schon so ein lustiges Ding: BEVOR man rausgeht, fuehlt man sich so muede, gelangweilt usw.
Sobald man beim Training ist ist das schon verflogen und man hat totalen spass am schwitzen. 

Kennt ihr das?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ja dragon das kenn ich inzwischen nur zu gut eigendlich ist das voll masochistisch ich finde den schmerz den ich mir zufüge richtig gut >.<


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nicht wirklich eine Sportskanone. Nehme aber sehr oft das Fahrrad, bsp bei kleineren Einkäufen oder wenn ich mal schnell in die Stadt muss. Im Sommer gehe ich auch oft mir dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Das hängt aber meistens davon ab wie fit ich am morgen bin und wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja dragon das kenn ich inzwischen nur zu gut eigendlich ist das voll masochistisch ich finde den schmerz den ich mir zufüge richtig gut >.<


stimmt ich auch :>
Ist schon lustig, spass dabei zu haben, waehrend man schmerzen hat . Und ich hatte besonders spass, als ich von einem schlag nasenbluten bekommen habe...irgendwie krank nicht?


----------



## Qonix (7. Dezember 2009)

Jeden Tag mindestens 1 schönes Stück Fleisch.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jeden Tag mindestens 1 schönes Stück Fleisch.



Da muss ich zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (7. Dezember 2009)

Außer Bierzepstraining nicht wirklich viel hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2009)

Das sind mir die liebsten..
Brust und Arme trainieren und sonst nichts..Daumen hoch!Sieht super toll aus! *hust*


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Dezember 2009)

> Ich werde von den Jungs aus ner Parallelklasse in Sport immer Ochs genannt



Mich wunderts das da noch keiner was zu geschrieben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Ochse bezeichnet man ein kastrierten Bullen. Also ist Ochse nicht so richtig wirklich schmeichelhaft finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> In einigen Ländern (z. B. den USA) ist es üblich, männliche Tiere für die Weidemast generell zu kastrieren (da diese dann wesentlich friedlicher sind). Die fehlende Mastleistung wird dann (falls es erlaubt und gewollt ist) vielfach durch das Injizieren von Hormonkapseln sowohl bei den männlichen als auch weiblichen Jungtieren (über-)kompensiert, so dass man die Tiere für die Mast nicht nach Geschlecht selektieren muss *Quelle: Wikipedia*



Wobei das dann schon eher zu Bodybuildern passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten bleib ich fit, indem ich mal auf den Bus oder das Auto verzichte und zu Fuss gehe. Und zu meiner Wohnung führt ne Treppe.


----------



## Martel (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich dem, ja Bodybuilding verschrieben.

Mo-Fr

Morgen um 4:00 Uhr geht der Wecker. Bin ca. 4:30 im Studio. 
Dann erstmal 30 Minuten Crosstrainer ( 300 watt ), dannach in die Eisenwarenabteilung. Naja, Training halt. Abends mache ich mittlerweile 3*30 crunches ( Man, wie war das deutsche Wort doch gleich?)
Machen tue ich das nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Erfolge: 8 Kilo Fett weg.
Oberarme: 35 cm -> 43 cm
Trapez kommt mittlerweile
Auf der Dicken "Plautze " sieht man so langsam wellcher Muskel wohin gehört... sowas halt.

Und vorallem keine Rückenschmerzen mehr. Das war der Grund warum ich damals angefagen habe ( nach Bandscheibenvorfall ). man ist das schön keine Schmerzen mehr zu haben.

*
"Viele kennen das dann auch sicher: wenn man alleine hin gehen muss findet man immer wieder ne Ausrede wieso es grad nicht so passt und man schiebt das so vor sich hin"*

Weißt du was mich da gerettet hat: Ein aktuelles Foto und ein Foto vorher. Ich habe mich gehaßt. Die Abendschule, Schichtarbeit und WoW. Früher Sixpack, Handball Frauen... dannach Bierfaß Epix.. okay Frauen waren immer dabei. 

Mittlerweile habe ich die Sucht. Immer mehr mehr mehr, Mehr Gewicht mehr Wiederholung.  Dazu mein Bekannter der 140 kg Bankdrücken hinferkelt... das mache ich auch bald.. einfach Ziele setzen und wie ein Stier dumm drauf los. 


*Das sind mir die liebsten..
Brust und Arme trainieren und sonst nichts..Daumen hoch!Sieht super toll aus! *hust**

*Ironie* Beine werden überbewertet... wer braucht schon den Hormonschub, den man durch Beintraining bekommt.... ads wird mit roids ausgeglichen *Kopfschüttel* */Ironie*

Ps: Und (noch) keine Steroide.




*Hanteln
Erst mal lad ich mri die Dinger richtig voll 15-20kg müssen da schon drauf dann setz ich mich hin stütze meinen rechten Arm aufs rechte Bein (höhö ich bin rechts :gaggle und zieh dann mit beiden Armen die Hantel hoch und dann lasse ich sie langsam auf den Boden sinken das absenken kann ruhig 2 - 3sec dauern. Das ganze in einer "kreisfförmigen bewegung" ka wie ichs euch erklären soll :/

Dann trainieren wir den Trizeps.
Sprich ich lasse die schwere Hantel einfach nach unten hängen und zieh sie dann 10-15 mal hoch und zwar so hoch das unter und oberarm im 90° Winkel stehn.

ok jetzt nehmen wir 10kg von den Hantel stellen uns hin und heben die Dinger einfach immer wieder auf Schulterhöhe an. ca. 50-60 mal.

Dann hab ich noch n paar kleine übungen fürn Rücken aber die sind eher uninteressant und sehn doof aus *


Hört sich nach intensiv curls an. Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Vorallem fragt man sich da warum nicht erstmal ganz einfach Bizeps? Hinsetzen. Etwas nach  vorne beugen. Arm (mit Hantel) baumeln lassen und dann halt anziehen ( Bizeps halt) das ganze 8-10 mal. 1-2 Minuten Pause für den Arm, und weiter mir dem anderen. Aber gut es gibt so viele verschiedenen Übungen. Man kann sich das raussuchen was Spaß macht.

Wenn du mal die Möglichkeit hast. Mach mal folgendes:

Langstange: Am besten erstmal kein Gewicht drauf ( an der Stelle lachen immer alle.... dannach machen sie es doch ohne Gewichte ;-) )


Hinstellen, fester Stand.  Langstange von unten bis ca 90° hoch ziehen. 7 mal. langsam und ruhig. Dann direkt im anschluss. Von der mitte ( Also Stange hast du dann waagerecht ) hoch zu Kinn. 7 Mal. und dann am Ende noch mal von gaaanz unten nach ganz oben 7 mal... beim 2 Satz hört es bei vielen Anfängern dann doch auf ^^ bei mir damals auch. Da der Muskel quasi nach Luft schnapp wie ein Fisch auf Land... richtig machst du es, wenn der Muskel bei der Übing richtig schön warm wird. So richtig. Dann hast du den idealen Punkt erreicht... dannach kommt übrigends das Zittern, das ist nicht sooo toll ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie bleibt ihr fit?
-> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002PBH6IG

Ohne Scheiß ich krieg da riiiiiichtig Muskelkater von <3


----------



## Stancer (7. Dezember 2009)

Seit etwa 3 Jahren pro Woche etwa 50-60Km joggen verteilt auf 4 Trainingseinheiten(angefangen mit 20Km/Woche).

Erfolg : Dieses Jahr Halbmarathon in 1:36:00
Gelaufene Gesamtkilometer 2008 : 1900Km
Gelaufene Gesamtkilometer 2009 : 2300Km

Dazu noch 10Kg abgenommen.

Ziel für nächstes Jahr : Halbmarathon <1:35:00


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

fußball =)


----------



## Palatschinkn (7. Dezember 2009)

Motocross und Ski-fahren.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab lange Zeit aktiv Taekwondo gemacht, habe dann aber Probleme mit dem Meniskus bekommen und musste aufhören. Trotzdem habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, im nächsten Jahr wieder damit anzufangen. Kampfsport hält fit und macht Spaß, für mich ist das die ideale Kombination.

Bei McFit war ich auch mal angemeldet, allerdings habe ich dort schnell wieder gekündigt. Die Beratung war alles andere als kompetent und als Frau wurde man dauernd von halbstarken Südländern belästigt und teilweise sogar angegrabscht. Sowas muss ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich würde das sogar noch weiter ausbauen:wer von denen geht ins Fitnesstudio und macht auch wirklich was dort...wenn ich z.B.den post von Pyrmonte lese, das man dort kaum schwitzt, bestätigt das eigentlich mehr meine Vermutungen...



ich bin immer so ne stunde da und mach alles über hanteln,bauchtraining,bankdrücken, trizeps übungen und beinpresse... und seit neustem auch wenn ich zeit hab mal 20 minuten fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist schon so ein lustiges Ding: BEVOR man rausgeht, fuehlt man sich so muede, gelangweilt usw.
> Sobald man beim Training ist ist das schon verflogen und man hat totalen spass am schwitzen.
> 
> Kennt ihr das?



jep, ist bei mir immer so :O


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab lange Zeit aktiv Taekwondo gemacht, habe dann aber Probleme mit dem Meniskus bekommen und musste aufhören. Trotzdem habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, im nächsten Jahr wieder damit anzufangen. Kampfsport hält fit und macht Spaß, für mich ist das die ideale Kombination.
> 
> Bei McFit war ich auch mal angemeldet, allerdings habe ich dort schnell wieder gekündigt. Die Beratung war alles andere als kompetent und als Frau wurde man dauernd von halbstarken Südländern belästigt und teilweise sogar angegrabscht. Sowas muss ich mir nicht antun.


wenn ich deine posts lese dann frag ich mich immer wie schlimms dann erst in irgendwelchen ghettos von duisburg zugeht Oo


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin immer so ne stunde da und mach alles über hanteln,bauchtraining,bankdrücken, trizeps übungen und beinpresse... und seit neustem auch wenn ich zeit hab mal 20 minuten fahrrad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo,1 Stunde ist auch Minimum,denn darunter kannst du dir das Geld fürs Studio eigentlich auch sparen.ich meine ist zwar besser als gar nix zu machen,aber unter ne Std. stellt sich kein Erfolg ein.
jo richtig so mit dem Rad.aber zusätzlich zu der Stunde wo du Muskeln trainierst.dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg...
dann klappts auch im Nahkampf mit den Zombies


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,1 Stunde ist auch Minimum,denn darunter kannst du dir das Geld fürs Studio eigentlich auch sparen.ich meine ist zwar besser als gar nix zu machen,aber unter ne Std. stellt sich kein Erfolg ein.
> jo richtig so mit dem Rad.aber zusätzlich zu der Stunde wo du Muskeln trainierst.dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg...
> dann klappts auch im Nahkampf mit den Zombies



jep, nach dem hantel und trizeps training und wie das nicht alles heißt mach ich dann 20 min fahrrad und danach noch bankdrücken und den ganzen rest^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

was is bankdrücken?

edit: hat das was mit bierbank zu tun?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

auf die bank legen und dann die stange hochdrücken ... bei und heißts bankdrücken :O


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

2mal die Woche Fittnesstudio, dreimal wenn ein Kumpel auch noch Lust hat.

Da ich von Natur aus recht dünn bin trainiere ich dann jeweils eineinhalb bis zwei Stunden ziemlich allgemein. die Halbe Stunde Aufwärmen und vorm gehen Joggen nicht meitgezählt. 
Macht eben echt Spaß wenn man mit nem Kumpel da ist und wenn ich allein hingeh Hör ich eben meine Musik und kann dann mal 2h einfach abschalten.


Erfolg? Hauptsächlich im Bereich Ausdauer, ich fühl mich viel fitter (Eventuell nur Einbildung? Egal, es bringts^^). Muskeln zeichnen sich unter dem T-Shirt ab  und sowas eben.


Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich von wegen Ernährung gar nichts tuhe und mich sogar relativ ungesund ernähre.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

s wär doch viel logischer sich UNTER die bank zu legen und dann die bank hochzudrücken :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> s wär doch viel logischer sich UNTER die bank zu legen und dann die bank hochzudrücken :O



und von jetzt an heben die hanteln einen selbst hoch und die beinpresse drückt den menschen zusammen
warum können enten eigentlich nicht weinen? und wenn wir schon dabei sind bin ich dafür das hunde fliegen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wenn wir schon dabei sind bin ich dafür das hunde fliegen sollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne das' nicht gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

oder willst du dich mit fliegenden zombiehunden anlegen :/


----------



## Cørradø (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was is bankdrücken?
> 
> edit: hat das was mit bierbank zu tun?


Ne LoD, _das_ ist Bankdrücken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @Martel, der (noch) keine Steroide nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wollt ich schon _immer_ sagen und gerade passts so herrlich:
Proteine sind genau das selbe wie Eiweiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ungefähr so wie Toilettenpapier und Klopapier.


> Fitnessstudio: 16&#8364;/Monat , *Eiweiß+Proteine *40&#8364;/Monat...


...nur so am Rande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

HAHAHAHA wie geil >.< ja das kenn ich dann bin ich Bankdrückweltmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ne LoD, _das_ ist Bankdrücken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe,zitat und bild sehr geil...


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2009)

> Proteine sind genau das selbe wie Eiweiß...


Naja, Eiweiß enthält viele Proteine, das selbe ist es deswegen lange noch nicht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Seit ich angefangen habe, meine Ernährung eiweißhaltiger zu gestalten (also Fleisch, 1,5 Liter Milch jeden Tag usw.) Hab ich schon innerhalb eines dreviertel Jahres erstmal 12 Kilo zugenommen. Und mein Armumfang ging von 31 cm auf 36 cm. Leider weiß ich net mehr, was ich vor 2 Jahren hatte, als ich angefangen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber dafür hab ich ne scheiß Ausdauer beim rennen...
Proteine ist dasselbe wie Eiweiß. Nur anderes Wort. So hab ich es jedenfalls gelernt.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich deine posts lese dann frag ich mich immer wie schlimms dann erst in irgendwelchen ghettos von duisburg zugeht Oo



Naja, McFit ist hier in der Umgebung das günstigste Studio. Klar, dass alle Prolls da hingehen. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass das für jeden dort gilt.

Ich muss zudem sagen, dass ich als Frau überhaupt nicht auf diese extrem durchtrainierten Typen stehe. Mir ist ein kleiner Bauch viel lieber, als pralle Muskeln. 
Diese extremen Bodybuilder-Typen, die vor lauter Muskelmasse kaum noch laufen können und sich Kopf und Beine rasieren, finde ich ziemlich abstoßend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, McFit ist hier in der Umgebung das günstigste Studio. Klar, dass alle Prolls da hingehen. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass das für jeden dort gilt.



Ich hab noch nie ein Studio von innen gesehen. Wieso? Weil ichs auch ohne Beiträge zu zahlen schaffe.
Achja, diese amerikanischen Steroidemonster sehen scheiße aus, und haben extreme Probleme überhaupt paar Schritte zu laufen, weil sie gleich außer Atem sind.
Achja, und durch Steroide bekommt man kleine Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wenn hier jmd. Steroide oder Anabolika nehmen will, sollte er es nicht tun. Wenn schon, dann keine billige Ware ausm Internet. Denn die ist meistens Verunreinigt und kann, nunja den ganzen Körper extrem entstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (7. Dezember 2009)

Fitness? Zählt das tägliche in den Hörsaal schleppen als Sport?
Wenn nicht, dann leider keinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Bildern musste ich beinahe Kotzen.... sieht aus als hätte dem jemand mit ner Schrotflinte in die Brust geschossen.

Es geht hier ja auch eher um allgemeine Fitness und nicht ums Extreme oder ? Rein einseitige Belastungen führen immer zu einem Mangel auf der anderen Seite. Wer nur Muckis pumpt und auf Maximalkraft geht kriegt zwar riesen Muskeln hat dann aber null Ausdauer. Und man unterscheidet auch bei Muskeln zwischen Maximalkraft, Schnellkraft und Kraftausdauer.

Zum Vergleich : Ein Skispringer wiegt nur 60Kg oder weniger und haben scheinbar kaum Muskeln. Aber die legen Schnellkraftwerte an den Tag, die jede Skala sprengen. 

Ein durchtrainierter Körper sieht nicht wie ein Body-Builder aus. Durchtrainiert heisst, das ich sowohl in Kraft als auch in Ausdauer trainiert bin. Am ehesten kommen Triathleten und Schwimmer an diese Form heran.


----------



## Martel (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi, also das Eiweiß = Proteine sind. Stimmt. Aber dir wird nicht engangen sein das es Eiweiß ergänzung und Proteinergänzungen gibt. Teils mit Qualitätsunterschieden. Ergo ist selbst Mischen oft besser *Klugscheiss off*

Thema Steroide. Ja kann viel passieren, ja. Und man ist sich in der Regel dessen bewußt. Bis es soweit ist, mache ich mir noch keinen zu großen Gedanken dadrum. Ziel 100 kg < 18 % KFA dann wüde ich mir das überlegen vorher nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnTX59BaA8
Auf Atmung achten...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnTX59BaA8
> Auf Atmung achten...



Oha was hat der denn gemacht ?!


----------



## Martel (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich denke mal das er bevor er rein kam noch schnell gepumpt hat. Damit er auch "pump" hat ( Blut wird im Muskeleingelagert da er vorher Gewichte benutzt hat ). Dazu noch aufregung. Naja. 

Aber so schon gut defi. ;-)


----------



## Martel (7. Dezember 2009)

So, da wir offtopic gehen: 



ein Back to topic bitte hier.

________________________________________________________________________________


Ups: wollte edit nehmen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich arbeite bis arbents und Kellner am wochendende, und wenn ich dann nicht grad Hdro oder vllt. woW spiele Jogge ich halt.

Aber momentan ziehe ich das Laufband vor!


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnTX59BaA8
> Auf Atmung achten...



Absolut unappetitlich und übertrieben. 

Besonders klasse finde ich auch die Kommentare unter dem Video. Als ob man sowas nur abstoßend finden kann, wenn man selbst unsportlich und übergewichtig ist.
Warum sollte man neidisch sein, nur weil man diese aufgepumpten Typen nicht besonders attraktiv findet? Hirnrissig.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die dicke darf nix sagen! Der tut wenigstens etwas für seinen Körper.


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh 1-2 Mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio (nur Ausdauer und an den Geräten) und fahre (fast) alles mit dem Rad (weil ich noch nicht 18 bin und selber fahren kann und meine Mutter wohl kaum immer im Auto sitzen bleibten wird...obwohl...ich frag sie mal :pP)
*hust*Schulsport*hust*
Wir hatten bestimmt schon 4x Sport in diesem Schuljahr...fällt fast immer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vergaß: 10 Stunden pro Woche Regale einräumen etc... die BEZAHLEN dafür, dass ich mich fit halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, die dicke darf nix sagen! Der tut wenigstens etwas für seinen Körper.



Erm, mit dem Kommentar über deinem war eigentlich gemeint, das nicht jeder, der "Body Building" eklig findet ein fetter und unsportlicher Typ ist.
Ich hab nichts gegen Fitness-Studio aber die Betonung liegt auf "Fitness". Body Building find ich einfach nur .... naja.... krank und kann an diesen Supermuskelbepackten Typen nichts schönes erkennen, bei Frauen isses noch extremer.

Leider und das ist ebenfalls bewiesen sind Body Builder auch am anfälligsten dafür zu Hilfssubstanzen zu greifen. Die Leute wollen immer mehr aber irgendwann geht es nicht mehr aber man will trotzdem mehr. Darüber diskutieren muss man nun hier nicht aber ich kenn mehrere, die ebenfalls exessiv Body Building betreiben und die hälfte von ihnen nehmen Pillen etc.

Aber es ging ja um die Aussage, das nicht jeder der sagt Body Building ist eklig auch automatisch neidisch ist.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja. Ich finde BB net schön. Nur wenn man im Glashaus sitzt und so fett ist sollte man besser net aufstehen.
Außerdem war ich net auf Neid aus. Aber in so nem Fall sollte die mal ruhig sein.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, die dicke darf nix sagen! Der tut wenigstens etwas für seinen Körper.




/qft


Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, aber ich bin auch der Meinung das sie nichts zu sagen hat. Ich weiß nicht warum aber diese Frau löst unglaubliche Aggresionen in mir aus^^
Wenn ich versuche würde mit solch jemanden zu diskutieren, die andere nicht ausreden lässt, auf andere Standpunkt scheisst und sowas von (unberechtigt) sicher ist das die eigene Meinung über allem steht. Ich würd ausrasten Oo


Den ersten Bodybuilder finde ich nichtmal schlimm, vom Körperbau ist meiner Meinung der zweite Bodybuilder vorne.



Aber b2t:



Wieviel kostet euer Fitnessstudio?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet euer Fitnessstudio?



16 € wenn ich mich nicht irre
also im monat^^


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber b2t:
> 
> Wieviel kostet euer Fitnessstudio?



Ich bin in einem ziemlich geilen (und teurem?) Schuppen untergebracht, kostet 50€ im Monat, allerdings mit 4 Saunen (Saunas?), die man immer nutzen kann.
die lieben ellies zahlen ja und ich wüsste keine Alternative zu meinem Fitnessstudio


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 16 &#8364; wenn ich mich nicht irre
> also im monat^^



OK, man ersetze mein ? durch ein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!eins!!!elf!!

Die bayerische Bevölkerung wird erbarmungslos ausgebeutet O.o


----------



## Stancer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja natürlich. Dicke Leute stehen bei mir auf der untersten Stufe (damit meine ich fettleibig), denn solche Leute sind dafür ganz allein verantwortlich und mittlerweile ist es wissenschaftlich ja bewiesen, das die Standardausreden "schwere Knochen" und "langsamer Stoffwechsel" nur Mythen sind. Fettleibigkeit kommt von zu viel Essen, mehr nicht. Solche Leute haben einfach null Selbstdisziplin und sie ruinieren sich ihre Gesundheit. Von den ganzen Herzproblemen mal ganz zu schweigen, sind z.b. 95% aller Knie-Athrose-Patienten Übergewichtig.


Ein Bodybuilder hat da in der Tat meinen Respekt, da er etwas tut aber naja ich sehe das eher mit einem lächeln.

Wobei für manche Fettleibigen ist "Fressen" ja auch Bodybuilding... nur auf eine andere Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> /qft
> 
> 
> Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, aber ich bin auch der Meinung das sie nichts zu sagen hat. Ich weiß nicht warum aber diese Frau löst unglaubliche Aggresionen in mir aus^^
> Wenn ich versuche würde mit solch jemanden zu diskutieren, die andere nicht ausreden lässt, auf andere Standpunkt scheisst und sowas von (unberechtigt) sicher ist das die eigene Meinung über allem steht. Ich würd ausrasten


jep, die ist erbaermlich.
Der typ der da herumflamet ist auch doof.


Ich halt nichts von Bodybuilder, aber das Niveau ist ja sogar im Brachlandchat hoeher.
Und die beiden Bodybuilder haben besser gesprochen


----------



## Martel (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht. Ist ein Sport wie jeder anderer. Nur mit dem negativen Unterschied, das Hilfssubstanzen eindeutig wirken. Es würde zB nichts bringen Handballer zu Dopen, Da dadurch noch kein Teamplay aufkommt. Aber im BB ist es einfach deine eigene Leistung.
 Für mich, der 7 Jaher Handball gespielt hat ( teils Landesliga ), war das die größte umstellung. Niemand da, schlechter Tag? Alleine durch. Aber jetzt finde ich es schön. Da man seine Eigenen Fehler, direkt und alleine ausbügeln muss.

Und das andere: über Geschmack kann man ja Streiten.

Jay Cuttler, ist so ein Fall. 140 kg in der Saison, 150 Kg nach bzw vor Saison. Als ich damals angfangen habe habe ich gesagt: Ba, das ist doch nicht mehr schön. Mittlerweile, und das ist bei vielen so, hat sich das geändert. Da könnte bissel mehr , da weniger etc. Aber wenn man zB www.muskelschmiede.de stöbert geht es eigentlich allen so. Erst ba und nachher kommt der Respekt vor der Leistung. Das Jay cutler nur mit Stoffarbeitet ist klar. Alleine wenn man sein Traingsplan sieht ( keine Reg pausen ). Aber dennoch darf niemand vergessen, das trotz Stoff, das eine riesen Lestung ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ich find das aber ehrlich gesagt nur noch hässlich mir egal wieviel leistung dahinter steckt Oo


----------



## Stancer (8. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du mit "Stoff" Dopingmittel ? Also Menschen die Dopen verachte ich, weil es einfach nur Betrüger sind ! Sie betrügen sich selbst und andere !


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

naja ne tüte mehl wird er nicht meinen :/


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> ... Also Menschen die Dopen verachte ich, weil es einfach nur Betrüger sind ! Sie betrügen sich selbst und andere !


/sign

Und auf dem Bild sieht es für mich absolut unästhetisch aus -
wie ein riesiger Klumpen an Geschwüren ... sry ... einfach nur ekelhaft.
Sich nur vollzupumpen, sich zu vergewaltigen soll ne tolle Leistung sein?

Sowas ist grenzwertig und sollte verboten/bestraft werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

naja das is bissl heftig ausgedrückt grushdak meinste nicht?


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Thema Steroide. Ja kann viel passieren, ja. Und man ist sich in der Regel dessen bewußt. Bis es soweit ist, mache ich mir noch keinen zu großen Gedanken dadrum. Ziel 100 kg < 18 % KFA dann wüde ich mir das überlegen vorher nicht.



Bin ich der Einzige der ihn nicht für voll nehmen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich erinnert das irgendwie an Bob Sapp, Muskeln wie ein Gorilla,aber kann sich nicht bewegen, hat keine vernünftige Koordination, ist sau schnell außer Atem und naja..einfach schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Das erinnert mich an die Geschichte von nem Arbeitskollegen der hat nen Bekannten der ebenfalls Bodybuilding betreibt und dieser nette Herr konnte keine Ketchupflasche mehr aufmachen weil durch die ganzen Muskeln und diese gesamte grobschlächtige die ganze Feinmotorik zerstört wurde.

Ist aber auch n Extremfall


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2009)

Leistung hin oder her, ich finde das Foto grauenvoll. Sowas sieht meiner Meinung nach genauso wenig ansprechend aus, wie eine Frau, die sich ihre Brüste auf Wassermelonengröße aufpumpen lässt. Mit Ästhetik hat das nichts mehr zu tun.

Wenn jemand sportlich ist und einen trainierten und gut definierten Körper hat, finde ich das bewundernswert. Besonders, weil ich selbst nicht die Motivation für sowas habe. Aber was für eine Leistung ist es, irgendwelche Mittelchen zu schlucken? Sollte man sowas bewundern? Da kann man sich auch nach jeder Mahlzeit den Finger in den Hals stecken und sich dann dafür bejubeln lassen, mit welch eisernem Willen man Diät hält.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Brüste in Melonengröße hmm...... *schüttel*

entschuldigt ich awr gerade geistig abwesend *G*


----------



## Martel (8. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der ihn nicht für voll nehmen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist nicht der einzigste.. meine Frau auch ^^.

Also bevor es falsch rüber kommt. Ich will mit sicherheit nicht so rumlaufen. 100 kg  <18 KFa ist mehr als durchtrainiert. Aber nicht übertrieben zumindest das was man so im Bekanntenkreis hat ( mit ähnlichen Werten)


Und das man sich das überlegt, ist denke ich auch in der Regel normal. Immerhin ist es eine Sucht, und wenn man mehr schaffen kann dadurch... Ich betrüge niemanden außer mich selbst. Das ist immerhin meine Entscheidung. Und wer vorhat später an Wettbewerben teilzunehmen, sei gesagt. Ohne Stoff kommst du nicht durch die Vorrunde. Und das finde ich schlimm. Da sollten die schon anfangen in der Amatuer Liga zu kontrollieren.

Abgesehen von dem "zwang" Stoff zu nehmen, ist es auch nicht fair. Nicht jeder kann sich das Leisten. Und viele sparen dann an der Ärtzlichen kontrolle. Ich bin da kein beführworter. Aber ich bbin auch kein verbeldeter Gut-Mensch wie einge hier...



Ps: Feinmotorik... schreibe vom Iphone.. glaub bin gestört... die Rechtschreibung nein grauß ;-)


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der ihn nicht für voll nehmen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also da war doch was getürkt,oder spinn ich jetzt?der riese fällt doch nicht wegen son streichler um wie ein Baum und heult da rum.der muss ja ne Menge Kohle dafür bekommen haben.die Wetten standen wahrscheinlich astronomisch auf einen Sieg von Bob...

@manowar:haha zu geil das Video von dem Knirps der den Ball treten will.ich hab mich schräg gelacht.erinnert mich total an mein Sohn als er das erste mal ein Ball treten wollte...


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2009)

Das glaube ich definitiv nicht!
Mirko CroCop (ehemaliger Kroatischer Bulle - bzw Sondereinsatzkram) Filipovic ist einfach nen Killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bob Sapp hingegen ist nen großes Baby mit Muskeln.


Und Martel..ich bin selber schon lange genug dabei und habe einen schönen Körper dadurch und mache auch immer weiter und dennoch, ..Steroide kommen definitiv nicht in Frage.


----------



## Martel (8. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> *Und Martel..ich bin selber schon lange genug dabei und habe einen schönen Körper dadurch und mache auch immer weiter und dennoch, ..Steroide kommen definitiv nicht in Frage.*



Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es jeder nimmt. Etc. Ich kann die Leute verstehen die es nehmen. Allerdings nur die Leute die dann auch den ganzen Weg gehen. 100% Training, 100% Ernährung 100% Ärtzliche Kontrolle ( nach Möglichkeit halt, gibt genug Schwarze Schafe). Die Leute die das machen um damit auf die Bühne zu gehen. Auch wenn ich es falsch finde, daß es quasi inoffizielle Pflicht ist Stoff zu nehmen.

Aber bei meinem derzeitigen Körtperstand habe ich mindestens noch 2 Jahre Zeit. Derzeit bin ich überrascht was man mit Traingswechsel und Ernährung alles erreicht. evtl. stellt sich die Frage dann auch später nicht mehr.  Es vergessen ( oder Ignorieren ) einfach viele Leute, das es mehr ist als 3 mal die Woche zu Spritzen. Man redet da über gute 6 Monate absolute disziplin. Ernährung, Training und Mental. Ob nun Stoff oder nicht, aber eine große Leistung und Leidensbereitschaft steckt dahinter.Sicherlich nicht jedem gefällt das Aussehen, ist halt geschmack. Ich mag auch keine pummeligen (oder dicker ) Frauen, alleine dieses weiche Gefühl beim anpacken... aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Und ich denke das sollte jeder respektiren.

Sicherlich auch die Disco Pumper kommen vorran. Aber wenn man manchmal sieht was die ihren Gelenken und Organen antuen... einfach denken... Wir rechnen in 20 Jahren ab. Dann wenn von den Pillen der Leberkrebs kommt, Nierenprobleme etc.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das glaube ich definitiv nicht!
> Mirko CroCop (ehemaliger Kroatischer Bulle - bzw Sondereinsatzkram) Filipovic ist einfach nen Killer
> 
> 
> ...


der Typ zieht doch sein Schlag sogar noch ein bischen zurück.der zieht nicht mal durch.da kannst du mir doch nicht erzählen das der andere wie vom Blitz getroffen zu Boden geht,zumal der auch noch ein ganz kurzen Augenblick überlegt was er jetzt machen soll und plötzlich zusammenbricht und rumheult...
wenn die jetzt 12 Runden da im Ring gestanden hätten und die beiden wie die Bullen schwitzen würden kann so ein Schlag den anderen zu Boden schicken,aber doch nicht so....
udn was war das überhaupt für ein Fight?Finale?der erste Kampf des Turniers?
also ich schau mir auch öfter mal die Kämpfe auf Eurosport an udn da stehen eigentlich keine Babies im Ring.allerdings weiss ich das es da auch teilweise um viel Wettgeld geht...udn wenn du die beiden nich kenen würdest vorm Kampf:auf wen hättest du gewettet??????


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2009)

Auf CroCop, weil ich K1 etc öfters gucke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der KO,kam meiner Meinung nach auch unerwartet, aber ich denke beurteilen, wie gut der Einschlag war,kann man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du sowas auch öfters siehst, müsstest du eigentlich die "Promis" kennen.
Aber mal nen kleiner Zusammenschnitt, was der Kerl alles mit seinen Tritten macht *g* -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjHxQl-KwEs...feature=related

Und wenn du dir Videos von Bob Sapp anguckst, siehst du das der nichtmal eine Technik hat wie man richtig schlägt.
Er benutzt nur seine Kraft und hat mit seinen Pranken zu wie ein Bär ^^

Edit:
Hat mich aber jetzt auch nicht in Ruhe gelassen ^^ deswegen hier die Lösung dafür :
Crocop threw a body kick that was blocked and then threw a jab, straight left combo. 
The Left punch hit right in Bob Sapps eye, breaking the orbital bone right behind the eye. 
Mirco was the first person in K1 to stop Sapp with that punch. Even after the fight Sapp said that it 
was the orbital bone and said the punch wasn't that hard(yeah right)


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Mountain Bike durch die Wälder und über Berge/Hügel heizen und mit den Inline Skates durch die Strassen sausen. So halt ich mich fit. Nur im Winter...naja...da mach ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Sport ^^


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2009)

Der einfachste Sport im Winter wäre wohl Schnee zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen erhitzen das Bergsteiger etc auch vorher.
Weil den Schnee im Mund schmelzen zu lassen und auf Körpertemperatur zu bringen, kostet mehr Energie, als das Wasser, das die Energie bringen sollte *g*


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hat mich aber jetzt auch nicht in Ruhe gelassen ^^ deswegen hier die Lösung dafür :
> Crocop threw a body kick that was blocked and then threw a jab, straight left combo.
> The Left punch hit right in Bob Sapps eye, breaking the orbital bone right behind the eye.
> ...


jo,cool,wo hast du denn das edit her?das ist ja heftig.deswegen ging der auch so langsam zu Boden...
klar der Crocop ist schon ein echter Thai-Kämpfer,während der Bob Sap son Wrestler ist.da hat er bloss nix gerissen udn deswegen hat der das erst mit K1 angefangen.ich dachte nur der Bob wäre noch so im Wrestlershowgeschäft das der mal eben so zu Boden geht und da rumbrüllt.das wollen die Leute ja sehen.und viele setzen ja auch ne Menge Kohle auf den vermeintlich stärkeren,also hier den muskelbepackteren...


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bei McFit war ich auch mal angemeldet, allerdings habe ich dort schnell wieder gekündigt. Die Beratung war alles andere als kompetent und als Frau wurde man dauernd von halbstarken Südländern belästigt und teilweise sogar angegrabscht. Sowas muss ich mir nicht antun.


Da hast du aber enormes Pech mit dem Studio in deiner Nähe. Bei unserem trifft das alles nicht zu. Gute Beratung und man kann ganz in Ruhe trainieren was auch die hohe Frauenrate im Studio erklären dürfte. 



Deanne schrieb:


> Leistung hin oder her, ich finde das Foto grauenvoll. Sowas sieht meiner Meinung nach genauso wenig ansprechend aus, wie eine Frau, die sich ihre Brüste auf Wassermelonengröße aufpumpen lässt. Mit Ästhetik hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


Seh ich ähnlich. Man kann alles halt auch immer übertreiben und ob das dann wirklich noch viel gesünder ist als etwas Übergewicht lass ich einfach mal so dahingestellt. 



Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sportlich ist und einen trainierten und gut definierten Körper hat, finde ich das bewundernswert. Besonders, weil ich selbst nicht die Motivation für sowas habe. Aber was für eine Leistung ist es, irgendwelche Mittelchen zu schlucken? Sollte man sowas bewundern? Da kann man sich auch nach jeder Mahlzeit den Finger in den Hals stecken und sich dann dafür bejubeln lassen, mit welch eisernem Willen man Diät hält.


Wohl wahr das Schlucken irgendwelcher Mittel zum Beschleunigen des Muskelaufbaus ist nicht wirklich bewundernswert. Was ich viel mehr bewunder sind Menschen mit "extremen" Übergewicht die ihre Pfunde mehrfach in der Woche im Studio mit eisernem Willen bekämpfen. Jeder der viel trainiert weiss wieviel Disziplin es erfordert mehrfach in der Woche ins Studio zu gehen und seinen Körper immer und immer wieder an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Ich bewunder diese Menschen viel mehr als die bereits durchtrainierten denn ich glaube für diese Menschen ist es viel viel schwerer sich immer und immer wieder aufs neue zu motivieren trainieren zu gehen.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Früher habe ich im Fußballverein gespielt ... ^^
Aber bei mir is es eh so komisch ... -.-
Ich esse und esse und esse ... ich nehm nicht zu! 
Ich bin immer fit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

naja fit und dünn sind 2 verschiedene dinge ich war auch immer dünn aber ne zeit lang alles andere als fit :/


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Früher habe ich im Fußballverein gespielt ... ^^
> Aber bei mir is es eh so komisch ... -.-
> Ich esse und esse und esse ... ich nehm nicht zu!
> Ich bin immer fit!
> ...


Das du nicht zunimmst obwohl du viel isst heißt lediglich, dass du einen schnellen Stoffwechsel hast. Wenn du trainierst müsstest du also wesentlich mehr essen als Menschen mit langsamen Stoffwechsel um selbiges Ergebnis zu erzielen bei gleicher körperlicher Beanspruchung. Dünn sein heißt noch lange nicht, dass man Kondition und Ausdauer hat. Ich hab auch schon sehr übergewichtige Menschen 1 Stunde lang auf dem Crosstrainer laufen sehn und jeder der das mal völlig untrainiert gemacht hat weiss wie anstrengend das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. Dezember 2009)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da ich mich ja im Silvesterthread sehr fürs OT engagiert habe, will ich mich hier auch gerne mit einbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich persönlich bin seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr in einem Fitnessstudio angemeldet mit dem Ziel: Ich muss abnehmen! 
So. Seither hab ich 30kg abgenommen und ich fühl mich ziemlich gut. Ich hab meine ernährung umgestellt und nur 2 Mahlzeiten pro Tag zu mir genommen. Soll heißen: Morgens Kohlenhydrate und Abends Eiweiße. Auf Zucker (außer Fruchtzucker im Obst) hab ich komplett verzichtet und außerdem hab ich darauf geachtet, so wenig Fette und Kalorien zu mir zu nehmen, wie ich kann. Einen konkreten "Ernährungsplan" hab ich von Anfang an abgelehnt, weil ich niemanden haben wollte, der mir da hineinpfuscht.
Wenn ich auf das letzte halbe Jahr zurückschaue habe ich eigentlich viel erreicht und will versuchen noch mehr zu erreichen. Ich könnte ja sagen, dass ich stolz auf mich bin, aber Eigenlob stinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich, abgesehen von den 30kg weniger, noch einige weitere positive Aspekte mitgenommen:

-man ist ausgeglichener
-konzentrierter
-erholter
-besser gelaunt

Vulgo: Ich möchte den Sport nicht mehr missen.
Kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen.

Grüße


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hab meine ernährung umgestellt und nur 2 Mahlzeiten pro Tag zu mir genommen. Soll heißen: Morgens Kohlenhydrate und Abends Eiweiße. Auf Zucker (außer Fruchtzucker im Obst) hab ich komplett verzichtet und außerdem hab ich darauf geachtet, so wenig Fette und Kalorien zu mir zu nehmen, wie ich kann.


Ich staune :O
Morgens kann ich nicht mehr als ne Scheibe Brot essen, da passt nicht mehr rein (naja vielleicht ein Buch mit Marmelade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Meistens ess ich gar nix zum Frühstück. Aber wenn ich mittags nichts esse geh ich kaputt, dann kann man mich gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## Ykon (8. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich staune :O
> Morgens kann ich nicht mehr als ne Scheibe Brot essen, da passt nicht mehr rein (naja vielleicht ein Buch mit Marmelade
> 
> 
> ...




Geht mir genau so. Morgens krieg ich auch nicht viel rein. Deswegen wird ein Brötchen nach dem Aufstehen gegessen und das zweite dann in der Schule. Ich hab ungefähr 1-2 Monate gebraucht um mich an diese 2 Mahlzeiten zu gewöhnen, deshalb bin ich mittags direkt nach der Schule immer zum Fitnessstudio gegangen, um die Mittagszeit sinnvoll zu überbrücken, damit kein Appetit durchkommt. Ich hab auch das Gefühl gehabt, dass dein Magen irgendwie kleiner wird und du dann einfach weniger essen kannst bzw. allgemein weniger hunger bekommst.
Ist eine Sache, die meiner Meinung nach jeder über sich ergehen lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich staune :O
> Morgens kann ich nicht mehr als ne Scheibe Brot essen, da passt nicht mehr rein (naja vielleicht ein Buch mit Marmelade
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann morgens nur ne Tasse Tee trinken dann ind er Arbeit erst mal nen Cappo und dann um 9 ne Semmel dann gibts um 11:45  Mittag und um 18:00 Abendesse

dazwischen gibts immer noch n paar nüsse, schoki, mehr Cappo, etc.


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> So. Seither hab ich 30kg abgenommen und ich fühl mich ziemlich gut. Ich hab meine ernährung umgestellt und nur 2 Mahlzeiten pro Tag zu mir genommen. Soll heißen: Morgens Kohlenhydrate und Abends Eiweiße. Auf Zucker (außer Fruchtzucker im Obst) hab ich komplett verzichtet und außerdem hab ich darauf geachtet, so wenig Fette und Kalorien zu mir zu nehmen, wie ich kann. Einen konkreten "Ernährungsplan" hab ich von Anfang an abgelehnt, weil ich niemanden haben wollte, der mir da hineinpfuscht.


Tja sorry wenn ich das so knallhart sage aber der Ernährungsplan wäre wohl die bessere Variante gewesen. Jeder Ernährungsberater und Fitnesstrainer wird dir sagen, dass 2mal Essen am Tag viel zu wenig ist und du damit die Gefahr eines Jojo-Effektes sowie das Ansetzen von Pfunden erhöhst. Warum? Wenn du nur 2mal am Tag isst arbeitet dein Stoffwechsel auf "Sparflamme", dein Körper stellt sich somit auf eine Hungersnot ein und lagert die wenige Nahrung lieber ein als sie zu verbrennen.

Deswegen empfehlen alle 5 kleine Mahlzeiten am Tag. Also nicht 5mal Schweineschnitzel sondern mal nen Quark, Yoghurt, Apfel, Banane ... kleine leichte Kost zwischendurch halt um den Stoffwechsel und die Fettverbrennung anzuregen.


----------



## rovdyr (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja, joggen und schlechte Ernährung. Aber es klappt.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

Einmal in der WOche Footballtraining Fitnessstudio darf ich erst in 3 monaten


----------



## Ykon (8. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Tja sorry wenn ich das so knallhart sage aber der Ernährungsplan wäre wohl die bessere Variante gewesen. Jeder Ernährungsberater und Fitnesstrainer wird dir sagen, dass 2mal Essen am Tag viel zu wenig ist und du damit die Gefahr eines Jojo-Effektes sowie das Ansetzen von Pfunden erhöhst. Warum? Wenn du nur 2mal am Tag isst arbeitet dein Stoffwechsel auf "Sparflamme", dein Körper stellt sich somit auf eine Hungersnot ein und lagert die wenige Nahrung lieber ein als sie zu verbrennen.



Mit dieser Argumentation hast du natürlich 100%ig recht und vielleicht hab ich mich auch zu streng ausgedrückt. Ich kenne diesen  Effekt auch  und wurde ebenfalls deswegen von meinem Trainer angesprochen, als ich ihm erzählt habe, wie ich esse. Deswegen achte ich  immer darauf, dass der Magen nie leer wird. Das heißt, dass ich nach der Schule bzw. vor dem Training zum Bäcker gehe um mir ein Brötchen oder so etwas in der Art zu holen. Obst tut es zur Not auch, aber wie gesagt, ich sehe es mehr als Zwischenmahlzeit an und es kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor.

Grüße


----------



## F-S-N (8. Dezember 2009)

Nur Haushalt und werde auch Ochs genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

rovdyr schrieb:


> Naja, joggen und schlechte Ernährung. Aber es klappt.



Achja, und joggen geh ich auch ganz gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht all zu oft


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

bin mal eine Zeit lang im Wald joggen gegangen aber hab irgendwann die Lust verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt trainier ich nurnoch meine Arme mit 10 Kg Hanteln
und ratet mal wie ich genannt werde? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> und ratet mal wie ich genannt werde?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mr. armtumor


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

nein aber ich sehe dass mein Joggingpartner diesen Thread liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2009)

EX-Jogging partner..wir joggen ja nicht mehr.
Er wird Fetti und Ochs genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm...wie ich mich fit halte?
einmal in der woche sport mehr aber auch nicht.
außerdem ess ich auch nicht zu viel fettiges zeug


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> EX-Jogging partner..wir joggen ja nicht mehr.
> Er wird Fetti und Ochs genannt
> 
> 
> ...


nicht zu viel fettiges Zeug also?
Du hast nur nen komischen Stoffwechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2009)

Jaund? 
neidisch he? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Dezember 2009)

Um mal ein neues Thema in den Raum zu werfen:



Viele Leute finden muskulöse Menschen ja ästhetisch und "schön" sind aber wiederum bei "zu" viel Muskelkraft abgeneigt. Wo verläuft dieser algemeine Grad zwischen schön und abstoßend?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dieser Mann "normal"? Oder zu viel? Oder gar zu schmächtig?


Oder dieser junge Mann hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was ist eure Meinung?




&#8364;: Mein Studio kostet btw 40&#8364; und wenn ich mir die Preise von anderen angucke fühl ich mich ausgeraubt Oo Obwohl, im neu eröffneten MyZeil in Frankfurt gibt es ein Luxusstudio, weiß nichtmehr wie es heißt. Dort waren die Gebühren 120&#8364; einmalig und dann 90&#8364; monatlich Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

der obere ist gut durchtrainiert - keine einwände!

der untere hingegen, ist einfach ekelhaft


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der obere ist gut durchtrainiert - keine einwände!
> 
> der untere hingegen, ist einfach ekelhaft


100% sign!


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation hast du natürlich 100%ig recht und vielleicht hab ich mich auch zu streng ausgedrückt. Ich kenne diesen  Effekt auch  und wurde ebenfalls deswegen von meinem Trainer angesprochen, als ich ihm erzählt habe, wie ich esse. Deswegen achte ich  immer darauf, dass der Magen nie leer wird. Das heißt, dass ich nach der Schule bzw. vor dem Training zum Bäcker gehe um mir ein Brötchen oder so etwas in der Art zu holen. Obst tut es zur Not auch, aber wie gesagt, ich sehe es mehr als Zwischenmahlzeit an und es kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor.
> 
> Grüße


Ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Gratulation zu den 30kg das ist schon ne ganze Menge Holz.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

30kg abnehmen holy shit...  vor nciht allzulangerzeit hab ich grad mal doppelt so viel gewogen :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> bin mal eine Zeit lang im Wald joggen gegangen aber hab irgendwann die Lust verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super 10 Kilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kommt nicht auf das Gewicht an sonder wie lange man stemmen kann, ausser du sagst mir nun du kannst 30-60 min lang ohne pause mit 10 Kilo.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenne viele die den fehler machen, und 4-5 Kilo anfangen und dann, 2 Minuten können um 3 Minuten pause zu machen. xD


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der obere ist gut durchtrainiert - keine einwände!
> 
> der untere hingegen, ist einfach ekelhaft


Ich finde beide eklig, aber ich bin zum Glück ja auch keine Frau und muss mir sowas nicht nackt ansehn ^^


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der obere ist gut durchtrainiert - keine einwände!
> 
> der untere hingegen, ist einfach ekelhaft


So sehe ich das auch. 
Für eine Kollegin von mir währe aber auch der obere Hässlich. Sie meint, sich hat gerne Männer mit einem kleinen Bierbauch da diese bequem seinen und man sich besser an die heran-kuscheln könnte.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

du findest den oberen eklig??? 

ich mein das ist nicht so krank und überdreht wie der untere der ganz klar eklig ist, der obere ist doch einfach nur gut trainiert : /


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du findest den oberen eklig???
> 
> ich mein das ist nicht so krank und überdreht wie der untere der ganz klar eklig ist, der obere ist doch einfach nur gut trainiert : /


Nee aber eine Kollegin von mir. Die hat gesagt sie kann mit Muskulösen oder Trainierten Männer nix anfangen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin neidisch auf son körper :<

bei mir kann man rippen zählen >.<


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Schön ist immer gewaltig subjektiv LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin neidisch auf son körper :<
> 
> bei mir kann man rippen zählen >.<


Sei doch froh. Bei anderen kann man die Fettfalten zählen.


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Für eine Kollegin von mir währe aber auch der obere Hässlich. Sie meint, sich hat gerne Männer mit einem kleinen Bierbauch da diese bequem seinen und man sich besser an die heran-kuscheln könnte.



So sehe ich das auch. Sportlich darf ein Mann gerne sein, aber zuviel Muskelmasse finde ich nicht mehr attraktiv.


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation hast du natürlich 100%ig recht und vielleicht hab ich mich auch zu streng ausgedrückt. Ich kenne diesen  Effekt auch  und wurde ebenfalls deswegen von meinem Trainer angesprochen, als ich ihm erzählt habe, wie ich esse. Deswegen achte ich  immer darauf, dass der Magen nie leer wird. Das heißt, dass ich nach der Schule bzw. vor dem Training zum Bäcker gehe um mir ein Brötchen oder so etwas in der Art zu holen. Obst tut es zur Not auch, aber wie gesagt, ich sehe es mehr als Zwischenmahlzeit an und es kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor.
> 
> Grüße



Lass das mit dem Bäcker weg!
Bäcker sind pures Gift *g*

Brötchen sind auch ziemlich pfui.
Iss Morgends am besten ein Müsli, da hast du genug Power , viele Balaststoffe etc
In der Schule am besten Obst -> fördert auch deine Konzentration und ist leicht im Magen.
Nach der Schule nen Quark -> mach dir nen bissl Obst rein oder Kräuter
dann vllt noch nen bissl Obst
Und Abends dann Geflügel, Fisch, Fleisch mit Brocolli oder sowas :>
Kohlenhydrate sind nicht gerade fein zum Abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke, das sieht eigentlich jeder so, dass diese absoluten Bodybuilder nicht schön aussehen.
Das bei dem oberen Bild aber gemeckert wird, versteh ich nicht ganz, aber ist ja immer Geschmackssache (es gibt ja auch Leute, die auf ordentliche "Rundungen" stehen).
Ist aber auf jeden Fall mein Ziel, bzw bin ich da fast angelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Bäcker weg!
> Bäcker sind pures Gift *g*
> 
> Brötchen sind auch ziemlich pfui.
> ...



Ich esse Morgens bereits Obst oder halt Brötchen. Mein Abendessen sieht btw auch fast immer so aus, wie du es beschreibst, wobei magerer Fisch mein Favorit ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deine Einstellung zum Bäcker kann ich verstehen, aber mir ist halt wichtig, dass ich es auf dem Weg zum Training zu mir nehmen kann und dass wenigstens irgendetwas in meinem Magen drin ist weil: leerer Magen = schlecht für Sport; voller Magen = schlecht für Sport. Also hol ich mir meistens auf dem Weg ebend schnell beim Bäcker ein Vollkornbrötchen und beiß ein bisschen drauf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Kohlenhydrate sind zwar wirklich nicht gut zum Abnehmen, aber ich verbrenne etwas mehr als 1000 Kalorien und ich denke die Kohlenhydrate werden dabei auch fast restlos mitverbrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also leg ich mir da denke ich mal keine Steine in den Weg.

edit


Manowår schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sieht eigentlich jeder so, dass diese absoluten Bodybuilder nicht schön aussehen.
> Das bei dem oberen Bild aber gemeckert wird, versteh ich nicht ganz, aber ist ja immer Geschmackssache (es gibt ja auch Leute, die auf ordentliche "Rundungen" stehen).
> Ist aber auf jeden Fall mein Ziel, bzw bin ich da fast angelangt
> 
> ...



Zu den Bildern: 
Das untere Bild finde ich wirklich abartig und ich würde so eine Art Bodybuilding nie als Sport ansehen. Der Körper wird einfach verunstaltet.
Das obere Bild sieht nach einem durchtrainierten und vor allem GESUNDEN jungen Mann aus. Ich persönlich wurde nicht weiter "pumpen", sondern alles so halten. Wobei es bei den Armen so aussieht, als ob er aufs dehnen verzichtet, weil der Bizeps zum Beispiel ziemlich "kurz" aussieht. Also, ich denke normalerweise müsste der Muskel fast komplett bis zum Unterarm reichen, wenn man ihn (den Muskel) in so einem 90° Winkel anspannt... oder?

Grüße


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

Nee ich sage ja auch garnicht, das du mit leerem Magen hin sollst, da kippst du um.
Was ich damit halt sagen wollte, dass du schneller voran kommst ohne Bäcker ^^ (bzw halt die Kohlenhydrate)
Weil du meinst zwar, das du die direkt beim Sport wieder verbrennst, aber das am Bauch soll ja weg *g*


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

ich weiss es geht um fitwerden. aber wo bleibt der spass am leben? wenn ich eure nahrung sehe würd ich freiwillig hungern. 

wo bleibt das feierabendbierchen mit kollegen, wann geht ihr mit nem mädel pizzaessen oder was sagt ihr eurer mutter wenn sie weihnachten ente serviert?


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Wem sagst Du das sympathisant. Ich lebe dafür, an nem Samstag Abend im Club oder in ner Bar oder sowas ein paar Drinks zu kippen (die man ja laut diesen Ernährungsplänen streichen müsste) und nachher noch nen Döner oder nen Burger vor dem Schlafen gehn zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir gehört Fleisch auf den Grill, Gemüse ist höchstens Beilage auf dem Teller.
Auf Brötchen würd ich nie im Leben verzichten o_O
Und sollte ich zwischen 50-60 an nem gesunden Herzinfarkt sterben, so kann ich wenigstens satt und zufrieden sterben.


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott hilfe..nicht falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich trinke auch unter der Woche gerne Bier oder hau mir ne Pizza rein.

Samstags und Sonntags esse ich auch meine Brötchen zum Frühstück mit Butter drauf etc
Ich bin kein Juckel,der den ganzen Tag nur das Eiweiss von Eiern isst oder Nahrung nur in Shakes zu sich führt.
Ich liebe blutige Steaks, ich liebe Bier und Whisky etc
Aber jeden Tag, kann man sowas auch nicht essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nee ich sage ja auch garnicht, das du mit leerem Magen hin sollst, da kippst du um.
> Was ich damit halt sagen wollte, dass du schneller voran kommst ohne Bäcker ^^ (bzw halt die Kohlenhydrate)
> Weil du meinst zwar, das du die direkt beim Sport wieder verbrennst, aber das am Bauch soll ja weg *g*



Stimmt zwar alles und du hast auch recht, aber ich bleib trozdem bei meinem gelegentlichen Vollkornbrötchen, denn ich denke immernoch, dass es nichts (nicht so viel) ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wir müssen ja auch nicht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wegen eines Brötchens diskutieren *g*



sympathisant schrieb:


> ich weiss es geht um fitwerden. aber wo bleibt der spass am leben? wenn ich eure nahrung sehe würd ich freiwillig hungern.
> 
> wo bleibt das feierabendbierchen mit kollegen, wann geht ihr mit nem mädel pizzaessen oder was sagt ihr eurer mutter wenn sie weihnachten ente serviert?





Davatar schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das sympathisant. Ich lebe dafür, an nem Samstag Abend im Club oder in ner Bar oder sowas ein paar Drinks zu kippen (die man ja laut diesen Ernährungsplänen streichen müsste) und nachher noch nen Döner oder nen Burger vor dem Schlafen gehn zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versteh euch beide und kann da auch nicht widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich denke einfach, dass jeder seine eigenen Motive hat so einen "blödsinn" zu machen *g*
 Bei mir war es halt einfach, dass ich abnehmen wollte, weil ich mit knapp 1.80m und dem Alter von 16 Jahren knapp 250 Pfund wog und das ist definitv zu viel gewesen, da könnt ihr mir hoffentlich nicht widersprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile sinds 0.1m mehr und 30kg weniger *g* und ich hab noch ein bisschen mehr vor. Wenn mein Ziel erreicht ist, werde ich natürlich nicht irgendwann sagen "Juhuu! Diät vorbei!" und schieb mir dannach erstmal wieder eine Pizza in den Ofen. Ich denke ich ernähre mich weiterhin gesünder, da es mir einfach mehr bringt, als diese kleinen Momente, wenn ich mal in ein Steak beiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und um ein Feierabendbierchen mit meinen Kollegen zu trinken, brauch ich noch ein paar Järchen *g*

In dem Sinne - Prost!


----------



## Pente (9. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich weiss es geht um fitwerden. aber wo bleibt der spass am leben? wenn ich eure nahrung sehe würd ich freiwillig hungern.
> 
> wo bleibt das feierabendbierchen mit kollegen, wann geht ihr mit nem mädel pizzaessen oder was sagt ihr eurer mutter wenn sie weihnachten ente serviert?


Ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass ich auf nichts in meinem Leben verzichte. Ich geh jedes Wochenende weg und Pizza ess ich für mein Leben gern. Ich hab auch absolut kein Problem damit beim Burger King mal was zu essen. Es geht nicht darum auf alles zu verzichten, auf Dauer funktioniert das eh nicht. Es geht eher darum das Ganze in Maßen zu geniesen. An Pizza ist absolut nichts auszusetzen solang man sich nicht jeden Tag ne Pizza reinhaut. Auch gegen Burger King kann man nichts sagen solang man nicht täglich reinspaziert und sich ein Maxi-Menü reindrückt. Sicher gibt's gesündere / bessere Arten sich zu ernähren als Burger King oder Mc Donalds aber das heißt noch lang nicht, dass man sein ganzes Leben lang einen großen Bogen darum machen muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das sympathisant. Ich lebe dafür, an nem Samstag Abend im Club oder in ner Bar oder sowas ein paar Drinks zu kippen (die man ja laut diesen Ernährungsplänen streichen müsste) und nachher noch nen Döner oder nen Burger vor dem Schlafen gehn zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


AMEN!!!

hach gott was freu cih mich heute abend aufn bierchen wir könnten jamal nen thread aufmachen in dem wir unterschiedliche biersorten diskutieren was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

bin ich sofot dabei .. ,-)


----------



## Stancer (10. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Tja sorry wenn ich das so knallhart sage aber der Ernährungsplan wäre wohl die bessere Variante gewesen. Jeder Ernährungsberater und Fitnesstrainer wird dir sagen, dass 2mal Essen am Tag viel zu wenig ist und du damit die Gefahr eines Jojo-Effektes sowie das Ansetzen von Pfunden erhöhst. Warum? Wenn du nur 2mal am Tag isst arbeitet dein Stoffwechsel auf "Sparflamme", dein Körper stellt sich somit auf eine Hungersnot ein und lagert die wenige Nahrung lieber ein als sie zu verbrennen.
> 
> Deswegen empfehlen alle 5 kleine Mahlzeiten am Tag. Also nicht 5mal Schweineschnitzel sondern mal nen Quark, Yoghurt, Apfel, Banane ... kleine leichte Kost zwischendurch halt um den Stoffwechsel und die Fettverbrennung anzuregen.



Kann man so nicht sagen. Letzten Endes zählt nur eines und zwar wie viel Kalorien man zu sich genommen hat. Wann man die zu sich nimmt und auf wie viele Portionen verteilt ist relativ egal :

Kalorienaufnahme > Verbrauch = Gewichtszunahme
Kalorienaufnahme < Verbrauch = Gewichtsabnahme

Deswegen sind Diäten auch alle schwachsinn und Wunderdiäten gibt es nicht. Ganz falsch ist deine Aussage aber auch nicht. Bei 5 kleinen Mahlzeiten am Tag ist as Risiko geringer in einen Heisshunger-Wahn zu verfallen. Man hat permanent etwas im Magen und rennt nicht die ganze Zeit mit nem Hungergefühl durch die Gegegnd.

Mit der Sparflamme stimmt auch teilweise. Die gibt es setzt aber erst nach 2-3 Tagen ein, sofern man pro Tag deutlich weniger Kalorien zu sich genommen als verbraucht hat. Man sagt so beim Erwachsenen Mann liegt die Grenze bei 600-800Kcal. Nimmt man täglich weniger Kalorien zu sich fällt der Körper in einen Sparmodus. Die Verdauung verlangsamt sich und die Leistungsfähigkeit sinkt. Für einen Sportler also eher Kontraproduktiv. Schlimmer noch : Der Körper holt sich die Nährstoffe dann dort wo sie im Körper gespeichert sind und er reduziert die Verbraucher und die grössten Verbraucher im Körper sind numal die Muskeln und die werden dann abgebaut.
Schlimmer noch : Führt man danach wieder Normal Nahrung zu, hält der Körper den Sparmodus noch mehrere Tage ein um die leeren Energiespeicher wieder zu füllen. D.h. wenn man einen Verbrauch von eigentlich 2000Kcal/Tag hat und diese auch zu sich nimmt, nimmt man trotzdem wieder zu, da alles im Sparmodus läuft. Statt 2000Kcal/Tag verbaucht der Körper denn dann in Wirklichkeit nur 1500Kcal.

Genau deswegen bringen Null-Diäten oder Wasser-Diäten nichts. Sie sorgen zwar für einen sehr schnellen Gewichtsverlust, vor allem in den ersten Tagen aber nach der Diät kehren die Pfunde genauso schnell wieder zurück.

Richtige Gewichtsabnahme + Gewicht halten funktioniert auf Dauer nur mit einer Ernährungsumstellung. Sport unterstützt dabei.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich weiss es geht um fitwerden. aber wo bleibt der spass am leben? wenn ich eure nahrung sehe würd ich freiwillig hungern.
> 
> wo bleibt das feierabendbierchen mit kollegen, wann geht ihr mit nem mädel pizzaessen oder was sagt ihr eurer mutter wenn sie weihnachten ente serviert?


/sign^^ Ich goenne mir nach nem traing immer was fettiges, ungesundes xD Aber es hilft, motivation zu bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (10. Dezember 2009)

Einmal ist keinmal ist auch die Regel bei sowas. Ich achte sehr auf meine Ernährung aber gönne mir auch mal was fettiges, nen Besuch im XXL-Restaurant oder backe nen Kuchen/Torte.

Aber nicht jeden Tag. Wer allerdings sich jeden Tag sowas reinhaut darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er in die Breite geht.
Wenn man mal 2 Monate auf Burger King verzichtet hat, schmeckt ein Whopper gleich nochmal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen : Wer sich jeden Tag mit Fast Food voll stopft brauch sich nicht wundern, wenn seine Herzkranzgefäße mit 40 aussehen wie nen Butterfass !

Wer ambitioniert Sport treibt (4-5mal die Woche oder mehr) und dabei recht gut trainiert ist kann sowieso fast alles essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fällt da grad nen gutes Beispiel ein : Gab vor 2-3 Jahren mal einen Marathonläufer, der hat 50 Marathons hintereinander absolviert. also jeden Tag einen. Der Typ hat sich jeden Tag während dem Marathon ne Jumbo Pizza bestellt und Abends nochmal 2-3 grosse Teller mit Nudeln gegessen. Der hat nicht ein Gramm zugenommen und sogar noch abgenommen. So viel Energie wie der verbraucht hat konnte der gar nicht zu sich nehmen. Der ist auch nicht schnell gelaufen und hat für jeden Marathon immer so 4 Std gebraucht.

Noch extremer war der Speiseplan von Michael Phelps (Spitzensportler im Schwimmen) während der Olympiade in Peking. 16000Kcal am Tag um sein Gewicht zu halten ! 8000Kcal allein zum Frühstück !


----------

